# Web Statistics



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Does any one know where you can get a true web site statistics? I heard the generic ones that your host does are not true.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

www.statcounter.com

Ewing:This what I use and it's free


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Have been using this daily for 3 years,
It has been always reliable, and I think overall it is better than most.
including Google Analytics.

I think we pay $8-9 per month


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

If your not getting heavy traffic to your site, I would not show the counters.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Why do you ask Ewing? Are you not happy with the traffic?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have any trafficing problems. I just want a better source that is more true than what I have. I have a counter but it's worthless if I can't tell where the hits are comeing from.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> www.statcounter.com
> 
> Ewing:This what I use and it's free


I will try this. 
Thanks John:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: I think you will like it, I haven't used the one that's on my host site for a long time now.Once you download it and get it going you can cut and paste the icon for (visitor paths) on your desktop and all you have to do is click on that and it will take you there to check who have been to your site.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the export to excel. I'll know today how if I did it right. 
And I love that's it free!:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gabe,

My site is hosted by StartLogic and through thier control panel, i get all sorts of stats about my hits. Like what search engine was used, what words were used searching for me, how many daily visits, how many unique vists, the time spent, number of pages visted, etc etc etc. Too much info for me to decipher the meaning.

Being an admin and on the web site committee of the NGPP (as is PWG) I am privy to Blue Host's user control panel. It also shows similar stats.

Another domain of mine uses Domain Direct. Their control panel also shows more stats that I know how to use.

Who hosts your site? Is there not a control panel you can access all this (worthless :jester info ?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I mine has all those stats. I just heard that there not that true as far what the went on your site.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I mine has all those stats. I just heard that there not that true as far what the went on your site.


Is it because of inaccurate tracking software? Or is there a nefarious motivation to skew the stats? 

And from where did you here it was inaccurate?

(Just the facts, ma'am :blink: )


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This guy http://techguylabs.com/radio/pmwiki.php 
But I warn you if you start listening to his podcast you'll get hooked


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> This guy http://techguylabs.com/radio/pmwiki.php
> But I warn you if you start listening to his podcast you'll get hooked










thanks, I'll click on that with that warning


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Leo is great, used to watch his show all the time! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

www.google.com/analytics

The best out there and totally free.


----------



## wppainting (Mar 2, 2008)

Nathan said:


> www.google.com/analytics
> 
> The best out there and totally free.


I agree. :yes:


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a statistics web page that came with the registration of my site. It is run through GoDaddy.com which is who my site is hosted and registered with.

They use Report Magic. (http://www.reportmagic.org/) Pretty detailed stats - shows charts and a load of reports - but may not be what your looking for. Like dArch said, it shows unique visits, browser reports, search query reports, and what I like is the referring site reports (tells you what site they are coming from)


----------

